# Pike county, GA-injured male GSD to be killed-PIC



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

Not sure why this dog was moved to the Non urgent list. I have a new message from the girl who is trying to save him. She has been given a deadline of 5 pm TODAY to remove this dog or he will be "disposed of". Here is her last message and a pic she took today.

I have a little more info on the GSD. He is grown. I did get to meet him a few minutes age. He is friend but has lived outside on a chain. He is aprrox. 2 yrs old. Not for sure. He is sweet with children. He had never met my 4 yr old daughter until today when i did and he didn't mind her at all. He let her love on him. He has been around other dogs but they are all on chains too. So not sure about cats at all. But he seems to not mind the other dogs. He does need medical attention. A good bath and a grooming. He limps mildly and his ears are bleeding on the backs of them. Not to bad i dont think. I think it is probably from ear mites or fleas or ticks. Not sure. I did get a picture but not a very good one b/c he wouldn't be still. He was excited to see someone. I have to have him out of this place by 5 PM today or he will be put to sleep. I cant house this dog here at my home b.c i have a grown male dog that is very dominant who wont allow another male dog here. Plus i have 8 dogs of my own not including the 2 small ones i am gonna keep from this same situation. And he is not neutered. Please someone call me as im not sure when i will be checking mail again. Please give me a call if you can take him (rescue only) I am willing to meet someone or antyhing to keep this dog from being put down. He is a beautiful dog and deserves to have a chance. Please CALL ME.

Thanks
Nikki
770-314-0712 Cell. #


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Post was not moved to Non-urgent but was directly posted there 06/06/08 11:37 AM. I'll ask someone in that area to lock that thread.


----------



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you for clarifying .

Kathryn


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

No problem. 

I'm trying to get that thread moved over here and linked up with this one so all responses are in one place.

Not too long left for this poor soul.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

He's so handsome. I hope someone can help.


----------



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

I am sooo worried about him. Now Nikki says she has spoken to a couple of people she "feels comfortable about" that she found through Craigslist who have offered to take him. I just have a bad feeling about this.

Kathryn


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Can you ask her to get vet references from these people? At least if she checks with their vets about their previous pets, she will have a better idea...


----------

